# Deerlupki (Unstuffed Cabbage)



## Bearcarver (Apr 27, 2018)

*Deerlupki (Unstuffed Cabbage)*

*Brand New for my Step by Step Index:
*
After posting my “Unstuffed Peppers” I got a couple suggestions to make Stuffed Cabbage in that same “Unstuffed” way.
I had thought about that a few times, in the past, but never got around to it.
However this time I got some recipes from a couple guys, “BandCollector” and “Braz”, plus Mrs Bear said she had a recipe for it in her files, but never told me.
So I took all 3 recipes, compared what they had in them, and found out they were all very close to the same ingredients & amounts of ingredients.
Then I narrowed things down to what All of the recipes agreed upon, and made only slight adjustments to the amounts of said ingredients.
Finally since we both agreed, I eliminated the Onions & the Garlic cloves, but I talked Mrs Bear into allowing a tsp of Garlic Powder.

So below is what I came up with:
*
Ingredients:*
2 Pounds of Ground Beef (I used My Deerburger, which is 50% Venison, 25% Ground Beef, and 25% Ground Pork).
1 Small head of Cabbage (Cut-up).
1/2 Cup of White Rice.
2 (14.5 oz) cans of Diced Tomatoes.
8 ounces of Marinara Sauce.
1/2 Cup of Water.
1/4 Cup of Parsley.
1 tsp of Black Pepper.
2 tsp of Salt (I only used 1 tsp)
1 tsp of Garlic Powder.
1 tsp of Paprika.

*Directions:*
Heat Dutch Oven or Large Skillet over Med-High Heat.
Cook Ground Meat until Browned & Crumbly (5 to 7 minutes).
Add everything else on ingredients list , stirring & mixing as you go (Cut-up Cabbage last).
Bring to Boil, Reduce heat & simmer until cabbage is tender (30 minutes or longer).

*Results:*
This stuff turned out real easy to make, and tasted just as good as the Halupkis I’ve been eating for over 50 years.
We’ll be making this in the future, on a regular basis, just like we do with our “Unstuffed Peppers”.
It worked out Great using my Deerburger, because it’s already mixed with 25% Pork & 25% Beef, so I would suggest if one was to use Beef instead of Deer, I would add at least 25% Ground Pork to the Beef.


Hope you all like it,

Bear

All Ingredients:







Browning the Deerburger:






Cutting up the Cabbage:






Mixing all ingredients with the Meat:






Finished "Deerlupki" Unstuffed Cabbage:






Bear's First Helping:


----------



## azbohunter (Apr 27, 2018)

Looks good Bear, my wife has been making unstuffed cabbage for years and it is one of our favorites. Pretty easy to put together and tasty with a lot of blended flavors. Always enjoy your recipes!


----------



## tropics (Apr 27, 2018)

Looks good I had some stuffed peppers for dinner last night.LIKES
Richie


----------



## gary s (Apr 27, 2018)

Have to give that one a try, Looks great  I like it

Gary


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 27, 2018)

azbohunter said:


> Looks good Bear, my wife has been making unstuffed cabbage for years and it is one of our favorites. Pretty easy to put together and tasty with a lot of blended flavors. Always enjoy your recipes!



Thank You!!

Bear


----------



## gmc2003 (Apr 27, 2018)

That look really appetizing bear, unfortunately I'd have to pass as cooked cabbage doesn't agree with my stomach.   

Point for sure.

Chris


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 27, 2018)

tropics said:


> Looks good I had some stuffed peppers for dinner last night.LIKES
> Richie




Thank You Richie!!
And for the Like.

Bear


----------



## navigator (Apr 27, 2018)

Looks great! I make it once a month or so.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 28, 2018)

gary s said:


> Have to give that one a try, Looks great  I like it
> 
> Gary



Thank You Gary!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 28, 2018)

gmc2003 said:


> That look really appetizing bear, unfortunately I'd have to pass as cooked cabbage doesn't agree with my stomach.
> 
> Point for sure.
> 
> Chris




Thank You Chris!!
I got the same trouble with Garlic---I can handle Garlic Powder, and use it all the time, but my stomach can't handle fresh garlic.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## bdskelly (Apr 28, 2018)

This look awesome Big John.  Point! B


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 29, 2018)

navigator said:


> Looks great! I make it once a month or so.




Thank You Rich!!
This is Great in Cold Weather, and PA & WI know what that's like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 29, 2018)

bdskelly said:


> This look awesome Big John.  Point! B




Thank You Brian!!
And Thanks for the Like.
Appreciate it.

Bear


----------



## 73saint (May 2, 2018)

This is a great idea!  We are always looking for things to do with our deer burger (that’s all the ground meat we eat), and this will fit the bill for sure!

Like!!


----------



## Bearcarver (May 2, 2018)

73saint said:


> This is a great idea!  We are always looking for things to do with our deer burger (that’s all the ground meat we eat), and this will fit the bill for sure!
> 
> Like!!




Exactly!!
My Deerburger fits this stuff just right !!!
I can't remember when we bought straight Ground Beef last!!
Here's my other Favorite for Deerburger usage:
*Mrs Bear's Unstuffed Peppers*

And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## bdskelly (May 4, 2018)

I’ve been looking at this thread all week while I was traveling. I’m going to make it tonight... And drink a few beers.  Mrs BD and I eat low carb so I’ll make one substitute for the rice.  But I am in. B


----------



## Bearcarver (May 4, 2018)

bdskelly said:


> I’ve been looking at this thread all week while I was traveling. I’m going to make it tonight... And drink a few beers.  Mrs BD and I eat low carb so I’ll make one substitute for the rice.  But I am in. B




That's Great, Brian!!
You'll love it !!
The Rice isn't needed---It's only 4 ounces, and as far as I'm concerned, all it does is loosen the ground meat.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## bdskelly (May 4, 2018)

bearcarver said:


> That's Great, Brian!!
> You'll love it !!
> The Rice isn't needed---It's only 4 ounces, and as far as I'm concerned, all it does is loosen the ground meat.
> And Thanks for the Like.
> ...


We use grated cauliflower as a rice substitute. It takes a bit of doctoring but not bad.


----------



## mosparky (May 4, 2018)

Just to clarify, is that 1/2 Cup cooked or uncooked rice ?


----------



## bdskelly (May 5, 2018)

bearcarver said:


> That's Great, Brian!!
> You'll love it !!
> The Rice isn't needed---It's only 4 ounces, and as far as I'm concerned, all it does is loosen the ground meat.
> And Thanks for the Like.
> ...


Turned out great ! I made way too much. I hope it freezes okay without the cabbage turning to mush. 
This recipe has officially been stolen. Just so ya know. ;) B


----------



## Bearcarver (May 5, 2018)

mosparky said:


> Just to clarify, is that 1/2 Cup cooked or uncooked rice ?



We used Minute Rice, and it was 1/2 Cup before cooking.

Bear



bdskelly said:


> Turned out great ! I made way too much. I hope it freezes okay without the cabbage turning to mush.
> This recipe has officially been stolen. Just so ya know. ;) B



Should freeze fine. We often freeze Halupkis, and this is the same as Halupkis, except it's not rolled.
Glad you like it, Brian!!

Bear


----------



## dwdunlap (Aug 1, 2018)

Bear, so many thanks for this recipe! A like or point, or whatever it is - you've got'em coming.

I was attracted to the little old lady's primarily because of the cabbage rolls. We've never made any but we both like cooked cabbage. So, thinking why not use your tasty recipe but roll in the leaves?? Could be fun Peggy to do -- even if only once!! :rolleyes:  Maybe parboil the leafs; skim the filling out leaving the juice to pour over the rolls?? Would that work?

It maybe 100 degrees outside but it's still 77 inside and that's close enough for "winter" for me!


----------



## kawboy (Aug 1, 2018)

bdskelly said:


> We use grated cauliflower as a rice substitute. It takes a bit of doctoring but not bad.


How do you doctor it? Low carb not by choice.


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 1, 2018)

dwdunlap said:


> Bear, so many thanks for this recipe! A like or point, or whatever it is - you've got'em coming.
> 
> I was attracted to the little old lady's primarily because of the cabbage rolls. We've never made any but we both like cooked cabbage. So, thinking why not use your tasty recipe but roll in the leaves?? Could be fun Peggy to do -- even if only once!! :rolleyes:  Maybe parboil the leafs; skim the filling out leaving the juice to pour over the rolls?? Would that work?
> 
> It maybe 100 degrees outside but it's still 77 inside and that's close enough for "winter" for me!



THANK YOU!!
That would probably work, but I never did it.
I know the biggest weakness in Halupkis seems to be getting tough Cabbage leaves (even if you remove the center vein). My DIL has been making them, and she seems to have trouble with the cabbage she buys in the Winter.
These Unstuffed worked Great.

Bear


----------



## dwdunlap (Aug 1, 2018)

Hopefully I'll have better luck with the cabbage. Better do some reading. 

DW


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 5, 2018)

dwdunlap said:


> Hopefully I'll have better luck with the cabbage. Better do some reading.
> 
> DW




I know some Boil the Cabbage Leaves, and some Steam them, so I don't know the best way, because we went to the Unstuffed, and don't have that problem.

Bear


----------



## xray (Mar 1, 2022)

The Deerlupki look great Bear and seems like a tasty way to enjoy some ground venison. A plate of that with some butter bread is all I need.

Like!


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 1, 2022)

xray said:


> The Deerlupki look great Bear and seems like a tasty way to enjoy some ground venison. A plate of that with some butter bread is all I need.
> 
> Like!




Thank You!!!
Yup, a couple slices of Butter bread goes Great with this!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------

